
Ask HN: How to decide if our team should use Kanban or Scrum? - soneca
Some context. For now, there are just two of us: a junior developer (myself) and a senior one on this new team. The company has around other 30 developers, all of them using Scrum on their teams.<p>Our team works closely with the marketing team. As it is a startup, all the time new, usually small, independent items are entering our backlog and changing priorities. For this reason, we thought Kanban would be a better fit. But we are struggling with it a little bit with it.<p>I was told Scrum is a little bit easier to follow through for unexperienced devs and teams. But I do believe Kanban is a better fit if we can master it. I would like to have some advice on what factor do you count in to decide if Scrum or Kanban is a better fit for a team. Thanks!
======
twobyfour
Scrum is better for feature development; Kanban is better suited for
maintenance and the sort of small independent tasks you describe. Scrum
involves more meetings and overhead but provides more structure, which juniors
often need; Kanban requires more discipline from individual developers, and
tends to work better with more senior teams.

